# Santa Barbara, CA area - Looking for players



## Cashew! (Oct 27, 2004)

My group is currently in need of new players. We play in Santa Barbara every Sunday from about 10am-8pm. Usually we run a 3rd or 3.5 Ed. D&D campaign, but we've also been know to run Modern d20, Dragonstar and such; homebrew campaigns too.
If you are interested in joining our group, please send me an email: cakefast@hotmail.com

Thanks,
-Ender


----------

